# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لماذا يصوم المسلمون ؟

## أم أروى المكية

السؤال :
أعيش في بريطانيا وكثيراً ما يسألني غير المسلمين لماذا يصوم المسلمون ؟ فماذا أقول لهم ؟.

الجواب :
الحمد لله 

أولاً : 

نصوم – نحن المسلمين- شهر رمضان لأن الله تعالى أمرنا بذلك ، بقوله سبحانه تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) البقرة/183. 
فنحن نتعبد لله تعالى بهذه العبادة المحبوبة إلى الله تعالى ، والتي أمرنا بها . 
والمؤمن يبادر إلى امتثال أمر الله تعالى ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عملاً بقوله تعالى : ( إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) النور/51. 
وقوله : ( وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالاً مُبِيناً ) الأحزاب /36.


ثانياً : 

"من حكمة الله عز وجل ، أن الله نوع العبادات في التكليف ؛ ليختبر المكلف كيف يكون امتثاله لهذه الأنواع ، فهل يمتثل ويقبل ما يوافق طبعه ، أو يمتثل ما به رضا الله عز وجل ؟ فإذا تأملنا العبادات الخمس : الشهادة والصلاة ، والزكاة ، والصوم ، والحج وجدنا أن بعضها بدني محض ، وبعضها مالي محض ، وبعضها مركب ، حتى يتبين الشحيح من الجواد ، فربما يهون على بعض الناس أن يصلي ألف ركعة ، ولا يبذل درهما ، وربما يهون على بعض الناس أن يبذل ألف درهم ولا يصلي ركعة واحدة . 

فجاءت الشريعة بالتقسيم والتنويع حتى يعرف من يمتثل تعبدا لله ، ومن يمتثل تبعا لهواه . 

فالصلاة مثلا :
عبادة بدنية محضة وما يجب لها مما يحتاج إلى المال كماء الوضوء الذي يشتريه الإنسان ، والثياب لستر العورة تابع ، وليس داخلا في صلب العبادة . 

والزكاة :
مالية محضة ، وما تحتاج إليه من عمل بدني كإحصاء المال وحسابه ، ونقل الزكاة إلى الفقير والمستحق فهو تابع ، وليس داخلا في صلب العبادة . 

والحج :
 مركب من مال وبدن إلا في أهل مكة فقد لا يحتاجون إلى المال ، لكن هذا شيء نادر ، أو قليل بالنسبة لغير أهل مكة . 

والجهاد في سبيل الله :
 مركب من مال وبدن ، ربما يستحق المال وربما يستحق البدن . 

والتكليف أيضا ينقسم إلى : كف عن المحبوبات ، وإلى بذل للمحبوبات ، وهذا نوع من التكليف أيضا . 

كف عن المحبوبات مثل : الصوم ، وبذل للمحبوبات كالزكاة ؛ لأن المال محبوب إلى النفس ، فلا يبذل المال المحبوب إلى النفس إلا لشيء أحب منه . 

وكذلك الكف عن المحبوبات ، وربما يهون على المرء أن ينفق ألف درهم ، ولا يصوم يوما واحدا أو بالعكس" اهـ قاله الشيخ ابن عثيمين في "الشرح الممتع" (6/190). 


ثالثاً : 

لتشريع الصيام حكم عظيمة سبق ذكر بعضها في إجابة السؤال ( 26862) . 

وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين عن الحكمة من إيجاب الصوم ؟ 

فأجاب : 

إذا قرأنا قول الله عز وجل : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) البقرة /183 ، عرفنا ما هي الحكمة من إيجاب الصوم ، وهي التقوى والتعبد لله سبحانه وتعالى، والتقوى هي ترك المحارم وهو عند الإطلاق تشمل فعل المأمور به وترك المحظور ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَنْ لَمْ يَدَعْ قَوْلَ الزُّورِ وَالْعَمَلَ بِهِ وَالْجَهْلَ فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ حَاجَةٌ أَنْ يَدَعَ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ ) رواه البخاري (6057) . راجع السؤال رقم (37658) ، (37989) . 

وعلى هذا يتأكد على الصائم القيام بالواجبات وكذلك اجتناب المحرمات من الأقوال والأفعال ، فلا يغتاب الناس ولا يكذب ، ولا ينم بينهم ، ولا يبيع بيعا محرما ، ويجتنب جميع المحرمات ، وإذا فعل الإنسان ذلك في شهر كامل فإن نفسه سوف تستقيم بقية العام . ولكن المؤسف أن كثيرا من الصائمين لا يفرقون بين يوم صومهم ويوم فطرهم فهم على العادة التي هم عليها من ترك الواجبات وفعل المحرمات ، ولا تشعر أن عليه وقار الصوم ، وهذه الأفعال لا تبطل الصوم ، ولكن تنقص من أجره ، وربما عند المعادلة ترجح على أجر الصوم فيضيع ثوابه اهـ . 

"فتاوى أركان الإسلام" (ص 451) .



https://islamqa.info/ar/38064

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بارك الله فيكِ أم أروى ، ونفعنا وإياكِ بما علمنا .

----------

